# Froglet Won't Eat



## Orlandoflor (Sep 27, 2013)

well i decided to get back to and meanwhile i built the enclosure for my dream frog lol i decided to get some luecs tadpoles from a reptile show. 

well i got 2 and i have a ten gallon tank all setup just for them.

well anywas one of those tadpoles turned to a frog a couple of days ago and it reabsorbed all of its tail about 2 t0 3 days ago. i have offered it food but i have yet to see it eat.

what can i do or is it still taking nutrients from its tail? thanks


----------



## buckeyedartfrogs (Mar 25, 2013)

It could be still absorbing nutrition from reserves in its body. You could try to temporarily move him to a 6 quart sterilite container (plastic shoebox) with some moist moss and leaf litter. Making his habitat smaller will help him find the food easier. You might offer it Springtails too. Good luck, he will probably be fine.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

It might be a few days before he eats. Do you have supplements for his flies?


----------



## Orlandoflor (Sep 27, 2013)

yes i have some. and as of today i still have not seen him eat. i moved him to a 5 quart tub and hopefully he will eat there


----------

